# Nemesis Button Fix.



## Alex (24/5/14)

All Credit to:* Three5Nines *source

*Nemesis Button Fix. How to shorten the throw, and keep your bottom contact from coming loose.*



You will need a mouth piece cover like what you get from the vapes shops to test their juices.



Put the mouth piece on a 510 Dripping Atty, Carto, or on a gutted disposable like I 've done here.



While applying downward force, roll the end on a smooth hard surface.



We're rolling.



We're rolling.



And done.



PERFECT!



A normal Nemesis fire button. (Note the throw.)



Take out the bottom pin/contact screw.



Put the disk on the pin.



Reassemble the button. (Note the throw.) The silicone disk acts and a spacer and a friction washer. The throw has been reduced to about half. You can finger tighten the pin, and it will not come lose. If you decide you want to go back you can. No permanent modifications to the Nemesis have been made.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Xhale (25/5/14)

boer maak 'n plan, see proof above.
this is an excellent idea to me, mainly because it is simple yet clever, recycles some parts you most likely already have, and is totally reversible.
get yourself a beer sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (25/5/14)

Update on this, I couldn't find one of those mouthpiece things lying around here, so I used some of the thin plastic you find on the packaging that screws and things from the hardware store come in. Folded it over twice to give me four layers which seemed about the right thickness. Then, just made a small hole and screwed the pin through it. The nail clipper was perfect for trimming the excess around the screw. And what do you know. The fire is now uber sweet. 

My nemesis is currently setup like this, from the bottom one plastic washer about 1mm thick, then a single magnet followed by another magnet with reverse polarity. And finally this little trick above. The switch throw is super easy, fires with just a 1 or 2mm push and the best part, even with a full Russian or Kayfun tank there is no autofire.

I really am pleased with this.


----------



## ET (25/5/14)

lol my nemmy's button ends up like that without the home made washer. probably something to do with me losing my little copper pin at some point. should probably cut the piece of toothpick shorter and then put in the washer


----------



## Andre (25/5/14)

Thank you @Alex. The picture tutorial is awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Three5Nines (18/8/14)

Sure was nice of you to credit the Original Author.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-my-fix-nemesis-button-how-shorten-throw.html

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...ix_for_the_nemesis_button_and_how_to_shorten/


----------



## TylerD (18/8/14)

Nou is jy lekker in die kak ou maat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (18/8/14)

Three5Nines said:


> Sure was nice of you to credit the Original Author.
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-my-fix-nemesis-button-how-shorten-throw.html
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...ix_for_the_nemesis_button_and_how_to_shorten/


 
I found this post on while browsing imgur. http://imgur.com/a/pSK2s

My apologies for not giving you the credit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (18/8/14)

@Three5Nines - Thanks for the info! I will definitely be trying this out, brilliant

I feel that I owe thanks to @Alex for bringing this to our attention - I would personally have missed this otherwise

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Three5Nines (19/8/14)

Yes, Thank you @Alex for sharing this with a group that might not have found it otherwise.

And to be clear, my issue was not that _I_ was not given credit, it was that credit was not given. Would have felt that same way regardless of who the author was.

Take this 'guide' and share it anywhere you'd like. Just don't post it as if was your idea.

Vape on.


----------

